# Tank Leak



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a 20 plus years old planted 10 gallon tank that I also keep fish in and I'm beginning to notice water slowly seeping out from the tank bottom. It's been about a week since this started, but then it suddenly stops and starts again. What kind of leak would cause this? The seals are a bit chewed up; however, the tank has been running problem free for about three months. Is there any way to inspect the tank without tearing down the whole set up?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

LiveHumanSkeleton said:


> I've got a 20 plus years old planted 10 gallon tank that I also keep fish in and I'm beginning to notice water slowly seeping out from the tank bottom. It's been about a week since this started, but then it suddenly stops and starts again. What kind of leak would cause this? The seals are a bit chewed up; however, the tank has been running problem free for about three months. Is there any way to inspect the tank without tearing down the whole set up?


It may not be the tank.
I recently dropped an AC filter and cracked it.
I used silicone to repair it and installed it on a 10 gallon. 
The next morning the water was over an inch down and water was on the table top. The tank had not been leaking B4 so I hooked the filter up over a paper towel and let it run. Sure enuff, there was a small drip falling from the filter housing. Even though the silicone seams are somewhat beat up, most tanks are siliconed at the glass edges also.
To find out, just drain the water and put a newspaper or paper towel under it. Then fill and check where the leak is.

Charles


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Bummer. I can see that you don't want to tear down the tank if you don't have to, but ten gallons of water on the floor would be bad, too. If you drained 5 gallons into a homer bucket, you could lift the tank, one side at a time, and put paper under it. This might allow you to determine where the leak is. How much water are we talking about? Could it be condensation on the outside? Fish splashing? Leaking filter like Charles said? What kind of hardscape do you have? Maybe with a photo we could spot something. If it really is leaking, I'd start looking for another tank as you would need to completely tear down this tank to repair it.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you both for the feedback.

I'm suspicious of a particular edge of the tank because that's where the water has been pooling. It's at the opposite end of where the filter is though. What still puzzles me is why it dries back after a while. If this was a natural leaking process, how can it possibly leak and then not leak?

I'll definately have to get a good look underneath the tank and try to determine if there are any cracks. I'll post again with updates, once I can figure out where the water is coming from. 

I've attached a webcam shot of my tank:


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A very slow seep might be alternately blocked by some debris, then opened again when a snail crawls across the debris. 

If the weather is alternately warmer and cooler then there may be so much evaporation in the warm weather that the leak is not noticeable. The water on the shelf is gone, and the tank is evaporating anyway, so you just top it off, not realizing that a little bit of the water exited through the bottom. In the cooler weather the water does not evaporate off the shelf, so you are more aware of the leak. 

10 gallon tanks are so cheap it is not worth resiliconing one. It is good practice, though. 

To find the leak, yes, you need to tear it down. 
If you are sure it is not the filter, then just go buy a new tank. Move everything over to the new tank. 
If you can find and fix the leak, then you have a quarantine tank.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I would probably wait till its not leaking and just apply gorilla glue at the edge of the trim to stop the leak but youll still have to tear the tank down anyways. Its much more economical to just buy a new tank.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a HOB filter on my 55 that used to every so often spill water over the center. It had filters on both sides, and the pipe in the middle. Every so often it would just "spit" for lack of a better word. I watched it, and for whatever reason, the impeller would make a funny noise briefly, and seemingly spin faster, and a lil water would overflow through the top, and onto my stand. I thought it was a leak at first. Maybe not related, but keep an eye on all accessories, as they may be the culprit. Also, if your table top isn't perfectly level, the water will pool at the lowest point, so standing water in one corner doesn't necessarily mean thats the corner in question lol. Hope you figure it oust soon, and that it's not a big deal. Fingers crossed


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Well Everyone,

I have good news! As it turns out, my airstone was the culprit.

Innocently enough, I had placed it just underneath the filter. However, I noticed that it was making water shoot back into the filter intake and spill out little by little. The water would then make its way out of the tank and pool to one side.

My filter was making the same "funny noise" Amazon Replica mentioned and once I moved the airstone, it stopped. The tank stand is dry so I believe this crisis has been averted. Thank you all for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad that you chased it down. A little detective work and such an easy fix!


----------

